
Wawa data breach affects millions of debit/credit card transactions - i_like_crocs
https://www.inquirer.com/business/wawa-data-breach-credit-debit-card-numbers-exposed-20191219.html
======
i_like_crocs
[https://www.wawa.com/alerts/data-security](https://www.wawa.com/alerts/data-
security)

“Based on our investigation to date, this malware affected payment card
information, including credit and debit card numbers, expiration dates, and
cardholder names on payment cards used at potentially all Wawa in-store
payment terminals and fuel dispensers beginning at different points in time
after March 4, 2019 and ending on December 12, 2019.”

